# PLEASE help me!



## NewlyWedMomy (Sep 10, 2011)

I'm a newly wed! My hubby and I have been together less than 2 years and I'm on the rope of signing the papers for a divorce!

When we first got together (like every relationship) things were wonderful! He had a great job, a place, and a car. As time went on, he's done some things that have changed everything in our life. He decided to become a truck driver (against my wishes) and things started to go down hill.

He left for truck driving and let me and our daughter with my place to go... so we had to move in with my mother. We've been living here since March. My husband decided he couldn't handle truck driving and came home... He was out of work for 4 1/2 months, and I WAS the bread winner! Even when he was a truck driver he NEVER sent money home to us! After this, he lost his liscens (due to not paying child support on a child he had with some one befor we met), is working a job from a temp agency, and I am YET AGAIN the bread winner!

He doesn't help with ANYTHING! And worst of all, our daughter has been cutting him out of his life! SHE'S ONLY 3! She refuses to have ANYTHING to do with him! So not, that responsibility is on me as well! I feel like I rather be alone!!! I did better when I was single!! He isn't intimate at ALL and I'm always the one planning nice date nights for us, setting ups sitters, and getting out of debt or any struggle... what happened to a partnership and meeting each other in the middle?!?! 

I've had MANY convos with him and they have gotten us NO WHERE the past 6 months! I'M OVER IT ALL and I'm to the point of kicking him out and moving on with my life!!! What do I do? Am I jumping the gun here? ANY ADVICE will help! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

1. Get all credit cards and banking accounts in separate names, if they are not already separate.

2. Make an appointment with a family law attorney and know your legal rights.

3. Florida is a community property state, which means 50/50 on debts and assets. HOWEVER ... you do not have what is considered a "marriage of longevity." With that in mind, a judge does not necessarily have to split everything down the middle.

4. You can obviously provide financially for you and your daughter. Do so.

5. Children are very perceptive. The fact your child wants nothing to do with this man should have major red flags waving in your face.

6. Get your own apartment. Cut all ties with this man. You deserve a far better life than what you currently have.


----------



## Doris Ruffles (Sep 10, 2011)

I agree with the reply above. It sounds like you did so much better on your own, and really, what is your new husband contributing to your life? In what ways does he enrich your life, does he make you happy?

I am astonished at the behaviour of your daughter, and if she feels this way then he's obviously given her reason to. Children are very perceptive. She deserves a life of stability, and this man giving you both the run around and upsetting you is not what she needs.

You gave me some lovely advice, and so I am too. You sound like a responsible caring mum and you deserve better than this.


----------



## NewlyWedMomy (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks ladies! I do appreciate it. I've had yet ANOTHER talk with the DH today and it ended in a argument. I'm tired of giving my all and recieving nothing from him and I told him so. 

I also told him that the way my daughter is with him weighs more on me then our personal relationship. If my daughter isn't okay, I'M NOT OKAY! My DH keeps saying that he feels like she's going through a "phase" and will over come it... I feel other wise! 

When I was single (I was a single Mom for almost 2 years before I met my DH), Our lives were simple and some what amazing! Yes, I had hard times BUT me and my daughter were amazingly happy! I had my own car, place, payed our way through everything and we had a blast together... and now I lost EVERYTHING after my DH decided to go on the road and left us with nothing... I'm worse off now than I was when I was 16 and living with my parents!!! You know what I mean??

I love my daughter more than life it's self and regardless if DH and I have a good relationship if he and my daughter can't... then he needs to go!


----------

